# Brand new Rocket Mozzafiato - no water through group!



## Katie Coffee (Jul 5, 2021)

Hi all

New here and looking for advice. My brand new Rocket Mozzafiato V was just delivered! Imagine my excitement at setting it up! But, after doing everything, there's no water at all through the group head.

Steam wand works fine, water is fine. Boiler pressure is normal and pump pressure is normal. But when I lift the handle to pull a shot nothing happens. No water through the group.

I've tried the usual, turning it off and cooling then opening the steam wand, opening the water wand, turning it back on, etc etc. Nothing is working. I've contacted the place I bought it from and waiting on an answer, but I really don't want to sent it back, I live in a super rural area and returning it would be difficult.

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks, Kate


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Katie Coffee - hi Kate. Welcome to the forum.

When you lift the lever all the way up, do you hear the pump?

you said the steam and hot water works. In this case:

Let machine come up to temperature;
turn machine off;
draw 200ml of water from the hot water tap; (it works just due to pressure, no pump required);
turn machine on.

do you hear the pump filling up? How long for? (I'm expecting around 30s +/- 10s).

report back!


----------



## Katie Coffee (Jul 5, 2021)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @Katie Coffee - hi Kate. Welcome to the forum.
> 
> When you lift the lever all the way up, do you hear the pump?
> 
> ...


 Hi there, thanks so much for the reply.

Yes when I lift the lever I hear the pump

Done and yes, I heard the pump filling up for approx 25 seconds&#8230;

It seems like everything is working, but there is still no water


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Katie Coffee get a nice clear video of the front of the machine, all gauges visible, no portafilter in group, then lift the lever. Let the pump run for 20s and check if the level of water in the tank is going down. Upload to YouTube as unlisted...then paste the link here.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Katie Coffee (Jul 5, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> @Katie Coffee get a nice clear video of the front of the machine, all gauges visible, no portafilter in group, then lift the lever. Let the pump run for 20s and check if the level of water in the tank is going down. Upload to YouTube as unlisted...then paste the link here.
> 
> Welcome to the forum


 https://youtube.com/shorts/UK9BoaFmsTE?feature=share

Sorry for the background chat - the working from home life!

So when I lift the lever, it's pretty loud. I don't know whether it's supposed to be?

The water in the tank doesn't go down, unless I dispense water or steam - because there's no water being lost anyway?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

It seems the circuit is pressurising.... (you can see on the right hand side gauge)... But it seems there must be a total blockage somewhere, as the group is not even venting afterwards! (Note gauge remains at 9bar even after the pump is turned off).

I leave this one to Dave to advice. If it was me, given the machine is brand new, I'd contact the retailer for either a remote diagnostics/fixing session or return. 😞


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Katie Coffee @MediumRoastSteam Great video, showed me everything I needed to see. Clearly you are operating it correctly and it discounted a lot of potential faults. I thought perhaps you were not raising the lever fully (to open the group valve), but you are. I considered the brew boiler being empty and needing time to fill...but there wouldn't be 9 or 10 bar showing on the gauge, if this was the case.

The fact that full pressure is showing, does indicate either a blockage or the top group valve is not opening. I could give advice on what to do next, but *your machine is under warranty and you should contact the Retailer*. For me to say, did the lever feel normal (e.g. feel like it was encountering some resistance after 45 degrees as if it was pushing open a valve, removing the lever arm and seeing if the top valve has jammed...or asking you to remove the top group nut and check the jet in the top of the group is clear and no crud blocking it, would invalidate your warranty). It's also worth mentioning that it's easy to damage the chrome nuts if you are asked to undo them, unless you have an adjustable wrench with jaw protectors.


----------



## Katie Coffee (Jul 5, 2021)

@DavecUK Thanks so much for that. I've contacted the retailer, and I'm waiting for them to get back to me with a solution. They initially replied to say I needed to prime the pump, and if it didn't work to try it again&#8230;but haven't heard since my last email. I'll call them on the morning and see how I can arrange to return it.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Katie Coffee if the pump wasn't primed, you wouldn't have 9 bar + showing on the brew pressure gauge.


----------



## Katie Coffee (Jul 5, 2021)

Hey all. Just to update re my machine, I still don't have a solution. I purchased it from MaxiCoffee France - as I'm in France at the moment and that's where the machine will stay - but their customer service has been shocking.

They promised to send me a crate so I could return it - but didn't bother. Now they are telling me there are no crates available. They've asked me to remove the top group on the machine and check it myself, but I said no because I don't have the tools to do this and even if I did it would surely void the warranty??

Now radio silence.

The machine was delivered on 16th June, so this has been ongoing for almost a month!! I'm really angry and at a total loss. I chase it every day but they either don't reply, or just say 'we'll call you' and don't bother!? I spent over €2400 with them for the machine and the grinder, and customer service is non-existant!?

Anyone have any suggestions for me?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Katie Coffee I don't know what the distance selling rules are in France, but with current and presumably future service like this... I'd be seeking a refund.

If you paid by PayPal or Credit card, you could involve them if the retailer continues to be unresponsive. On the basis you never got what you paid for....a fully working machine.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Katie Coffee - I second what Dave is saying. Part of buying the machine from a retailer is that you have support should things go wrong, whether right at the start or in the future. Looks like your experience has been rather poor with said retailer, right from the outset, with a brand new machine. Can you imagine what the experience might be later on? Personally, given the machine is brand new and technically unused - let's face it, it never made a coffee - I'd contact your Credit Card company immediately and seek a resolution that way, through a charge back.

Put it down to experience and maybe consider a retailer with better customer service feedback.


----------



## Katie Coffee (Jul 5, 2021)

Thanks both. I'm trying to get a refund, but they're just terrible. I paid by credit card but the same rules don't apply in France as they do in the UK, I can't contact them for help with a refund. There are protective consumer rights here, but it doesn't help that I don't speak great French.

The thing is, MaxiCoffee are huge! They are the biggest supplier for all things coffee related in France. So I thought it would be OK ordering from them. But clearly not. I'm just absolutely gutted to be honest.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

@Katie Coffee Just had a look on trust pilot, quite a few bad reviews but where M cof had replied they suggested contacting

[email protected] maxicoffee.com. I do not know if you have tried this E/m but might be worth a try .


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Thats really bad.

If you are stuck and they dont help. Perhaps reach out to rocket.

Im sure a company as big as them would/should be helpful.

I find social media best as it gives them a kick up the back side.


----------



## Katie Coffee (Jul 5, 2021)

Thanks so much for the replies all.

@El carajillo the '[email protected]' address is the one where they did reply and asked me to take the machine apart!? To which I responded and said no, and since then nothing.

I have also tried reaching out to Rocket on Instagram, but to no avail so far. These companies all seem so difficult to reach.

Today is a National holiday I'm France, so I won't hear anything. I'm hoping for better luck tomorrow, I have a French speaking friend who is going to call them on my behalf. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

May I suggest have a look on social media platforms, and update your conversation on their accounts this should move them.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Katie Coffee - how did it go? Hopefully good news?


----------



## RocketTim (Jun 27, 2021)

Hi Kate,

I'm so sorry on behalf of all other Rocket dealers. (We're a main UK official Rocket dealer under our brand names ** ** and ** ** ****).

We could escalate it to Rocket for you. If you can give me your serial number and date of purchase. I can then send this to Rocket and ask them to speak to the French retailer. I hope they would then replace your machine or send an engineer out to you (as we would do in the UK.

Happy to help if you want

Tim


----------



## Katie Coffee (Jul 5, 2021)

Hi guys

Well, 8 weeks after the originally delivery date, I finally have the coffee machine back and it works. MaxiCoffee didn't offer to replace it, but did fix it and paid for the return and delivery. As @DavecUKrightly guessed, there was a total blockage which was fixed.

However, the machine was returned to me with water in the tank!! So the packaging and machine were wet (hard to see from the pic, but there's a literal pool of water), leaving the stainless steal of the machine blemished with water spots and to make matters worse, the rear panel has been bent completely out of shape in packing!

I've reported this to the retailer again, and I'm waiting for them to get back to me - who knows what they will do/say about it. They really are awful!!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Wow thats shocking service really is.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Katie Coffee - that's dreadful. Total careless and awful service. If it were me, if they offer a refund, take it, and run away a mile the opposite direction. Unless you are dead set on the Rocket, I'd look at other retailers in the EU, maybe different machines.

lamacchinadelcaffe, in Italy, has got excellent reviews.


----------



## Katie Coffee (Jul 5, 2021)

I've asked for a refund or replacement but have said I want the new machine delivered before they try and take the old one.

If I was going to predict the outcome - they will reply and try to blame either me or the delivery company (DHL).

I'm exhausted by it all, 8 weeks of my time, emails/calls almost every day, and I spent over €2500 with this company.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Katie Coffee - if the machine was damage in transit, that's their problem!

there was a very different experience from yours from another customer. He was based in the UAE and bought from a Greek retailer. I think he had to return 2 machines due to problems and eventually was happy with the 3rd. There were no quibbles.


----------

